# India police clearance certificate for South Africa



## sachinagarwal.prof87 (Jun 10, 2017)

I live in Pune for 6 month with notarized rent agreement. I got an opportunity for SouthAfrica and need PCC for that. Before that I was in Delhi for 3 years.Do I need to apply for PCC in Pune or Delhi? My native is Kanpur, can I apply over there? Would that be valid?
My wife is from Delhi.Does she also need PCC to travel? If yes, do I need apply for her in Delhi or Pune?
Kindly response.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

The verification for PCC is supposed to be done at the present address "irrespective of the date from which he/she has been residing at the given address". GoI's website gives the list of acceptable 'proof of address' documents here: List of Acceptable Documents 

Your wife would need a PCC if she's also applying for a long-term visa (including a long-term visitor visa) along with you. PCC isn't issued for a tourist visa. I'm not sure how many months would comprise a long-term visa, but if you're getting it done for yourself, it might be worthwhile for her to obtain her PCC as well.


----------

